# Surf fishing in perdido key



## Bebee (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am going surf fishing in perdido key soon. I was wondering how the fishing has been and if I could get any tips?


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

Bebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am going surf fishing in perdido key soon. I was wondering how the fishing has been and if I could get any tips?


Haven't been lately but a tip I can give you is get a season pass for the national park and a nightowl pass. I think it's a total of about $50. The fishing out there can be phenomenal and with the nightowl pass you'll generally have the whole place to yourself after dark. The rest of Perdido Key has pretty limited access to the gulf.


----------

